# Where does Russian classical music fit into your listening habits?



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

There's a bit of a spectrum out there. Some people only listen to the "top 40" of Russian classical, and some (like me) have it be the majority of their private research and listening, delving into the deepcut stuff. Where do you fit in? I mostly lurk here these days so I wanted to do an update thread on this topic.

I notice that Russian classical music doesn't seem to be a big part of discussion on this server, but I know there are fans out there, major and minor. I've been a member on this server nearly 10 years, and it's always stayed a small, insignificant part of the discourse, hence my eventual decline of participation here.

For those who would like to explore Russian music more, my services are at your disposal! I have plenty of resources to share and give recommendations.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Russian music is just a bit below German/Austrian in my affection. Like you, I've found that Russian classical is not high up in the priorities of TC members.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I can honestly say that it was Russian music that got me into classical: someone gave me some records when I was a pre-teen. Tchaikovsky Sleeping Beauty, the 6th symphony, and Gliere's Ilya Murometz among them. I loved those records and played them repeatedly. So when Radio Shack (yes!) started selling classical collections taken from Vox, the first one I bought was Russian Masterpieces, and that really put me on the path.

I learned long ago that there's much, much more to Russian music than the Mighty Five, which is what most people think of. Their students have much to offer, but so do many of the other composers working in Russia at the same time who didn't necessarily subscribe to their views. There's just so much music that is never heard any more. As a some-time conductor I've programmed Ippolitov-Ivanov, Serov, Rebikov, Lyadov and Kalinnikov. Wonderful music! It's easy to liven up and add interest to concerts with the colorful music they wrote. For some reason I find obscure and lesser Russian works far more palatable to audiences and players alike than than obscure German/Austrian stuff. One orchestra I work with has a new music director who studied in St. Petersburg. We hit it off immediately since he wants to program more Russian/Soviet music. We're making plans now to mount the complete Gliere 3rd sometime. Won't be for a couple of years, but he really wants to do it and I really want to play the contrabassoon solo in the 2nd movement!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

The question makes me wonder. I have Shostakovich high on my list and have probably heard more Russian composers than average (pretty sure of that!). My listening habits are ever-changing. Right now I've been going through music history almost chronological since August (I'm teaching music history for the first time!).


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Shostakovich and Prokofieff get a lot of playing time with me, likewise Stravinsky....Khatchaturian, Kabalevsky also....Tchaikovsky syms 1-3, 6, occasionally....Borodin, too....


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

My introduction to classical music as a young child was largely through the works of Russian composers — Tchaikovsky, Mussorgsky, Rimsky-Korsakoff, Prokofiev, Rachmaninoff — due to my mother's tastes. Russian is my native musical language. I still listen to more Russian music than anything else.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

While I am unable to quantify my listening habits I must admit that over the years I have perhaps derived more than a significant amount of enjoyment from discovering Russian music that perhaps remains relatively under appreciated. Myaskovsky and Kalinnikov's symphonies being clear examples of works that I believe are worthy of far greater recognition. I have frequently remarked on various posts here that the rather dismissive attitude towards Glazunov remains a mystery to me personally!
Oddly enough two composers who I have on occasions felt the need to persist with-Rachmaninov and Tchaikovsky are two composers whose music I just do not like!
Myaskovsky's 27th Symphony on the other hand remains one of my favourite works by any composer irrespective of nationality.
Prokofiev is another composer who were I to attempt to quantify my listening would I suspect be a relatively dominant feature.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I notice that Russian classical music doesn't seem to be a big part of discussion on this server, but I know there are fans out there, major and minor. I've been a member on this server nearly 10 years, and it's always stayed a small, insignificant part of the discourse, hence my eventual decline of participation here.


I'll never be at your level of expertise on the Russians, but I think we share the same enthusiasm for Glazunov. Personally, my favorite Glazunov conductor is Rozhdestvensky; he seems to inject the je ne sais quois into these pieces.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I love Scriabin, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Rachmaninoff, Schnittke (a newfound love), Tchaikovsky (ditto, and I only like some of his works), Stravinsky (if we're counting him as Russian), some Mussorgsky, some Myaskovsky... and that's about it. I would say it's a medium priority for me, but higher lately as I've been loving the late Russian Romantic trio of Rachmaninoff, Scriabin and Tchaikovsky lately, in addition to slowly exploring the music of Prokofiev (and discovering the absolute brilliance of so much of it), and slightly falling in love with Stravinsky's music (and not for the first time). I think the Russians have a very special way of writing for the piano, and are just as often brilliant orchestrators. I think Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov was enormously influential on the orchestral sound of the 20th century in composition, from Ravel and Debussy to Stravinsky and Bartók, and everyone that they influenced. 

I don't know if I would count any Russian composer in my top 10 favorites. But I do respect and love much of the classical music that has come from Russia. Interesting thread topic.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

For those not familiar, check out Knipper, Salmanov, Popov, Tishchenko, Taneyev, and Weinberg. The Northern Flowers record label tends to specialize in Russian music off the main road - there's a fine catalog on Naxos Music Library (streaming and not free).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am in the midst of a Rachmaninoff binge, so it fits in very well. Rachmaninoff is one of my favorite symphony composers along with Beethoven, Mendelssohn, and Mahler.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I like Russian music enormously. My last Russian binge was the Svetlanov set of the Myaskovsky symphonies. Some fascinating stuff there, and I need to return to them. Years ago I played the Tchaikovsky ballets to death, and rarely listen to them now (but still think they're wonderful and would jump to see one performed). My favorite Russian works, and some of my favorite works in all music, are probably Rachmaninoff's Symphony #3, Symphonic Dances, The Bells, and Isle of the Dead, along with Prokofiev's Symphony #5, Romeo and Juliet, and Cinderella. I'm always ready for almost anything by those two composers. By contrast, I'm rarely ready for anything by Shostakovich.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

The Russian efforts are strongly represented in my listening. I have all ballets/symphonies/tone poems of Tchaikovsky. All sym/quartets of Shostakovich, all syms + more by Prokofiev, most all of RK, Kalinnikov, Rach's symphonies, etc.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

My impression of groups:

German music - Clink clank
Russian music - Wink wank ;]
John Cage - Blink blank.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Rather than thinking of things nationally when weighing up my listening I tend to think more of the actual composers and how they shaped up in a historical context. That said, I do have a substantial amount of Russian/Soviet music from Glinka through to Schnittke and most points in between.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> There's a bit of a spectrum out there. Some people only listen to the "top 40" of Russian classical, and some (like me) have it be the majority of their private research and listening, delving into the deepcut stuff. Where do you fit in? I mostly lurk here these days so I wanted to do an update thread on this topic.
> 
> I notice that Russian classical music doesn't seem to be a big part of discussion on this server, but I know there are fans out there, major and minor. I've been a member on this server nearly 10 years, and it's always stayed a small, insignificant part of the discourse, hence my eventual decline of participation here.
> 
> For those who would like to explore Russian music more, my services are at your disposal! I have plenty of resources to share and give recommendations.


Is there such a thing as a Russian Classical music style or essence that you are drawn to? With works as distinct as _The Rite Of Spring_ and Tchaikovsky's _Pathetique Symphony_ I am struggling to see it.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

If I break down my top ten favorite composers by nationality there are:

2 Germans 
2 French 
1 Austrian 
1 Spanish
1 Italian 
1 Hungarian
1 Russian 
1 American 

I like what I like and the specific nationality of a composer is not a factor in what I listen to.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

If you said Chinese I would think you're referring to _Hypothetical Chinese Composer_. Great and very underrated composer. Russian music tradition is nearer to Chinese geographically so there's probably some cross-influence there.


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

More than 70% of my listening these days are Russian music.
My favourite kind of music is Russian/Soviet music of around early 20th century
I've been listening to a lot of Kabalevsky, Bortkiewicz, Taneyev, Kalinnikov, Myaskovsky etc.
In fact I'm listening to Shostakovich's 10th right now.
I'd love to see more discussion on all those beautiful Russian music here!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Probably 10-15% of my listening time. Favourites are Shostakovich, Gubaidulina, and Myaskovsky.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am in the midst of a Rachmaninoff binge, so it fits in very well. Rachmaninoff is one of my favorite symphony composers along with Beethoven, Mendelssohn, and Mahler.


That's right; when I think of "Russian" composers, for some reason, I forget about Rachmaninoff. I still think of him and Stravinsky as coming from my old stomping grounds in LA .

I'm working my way through the Decca complete works set. It's nice that he is getting recognized a great composer more than as a source for pop tunes (Okay, at least by me ).


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am in the midst of a Rachmaninoff binge, so it fits in very well. Rachmaninoff is one of my favorite symphony composers along with Beethoven, Mendelssohn, and Mahler.


Rachmaninoff is one of my favourite composers. I think he wrote the greatest piano concertos of all time. 
Oddly I am yet to get the appeal of his symphonies, and I'm a big fan of Russian symphonies.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

For my opera listening, Russian opera now is around 75%. I revel in the glorious operas by Rimsky-Korsakov. But also find time for the lesser known Tchaikovsky works - today I plan on giving Mazeppa another spin. There are several by Prokofieff that are fantastic: The Fiery Angel, War and Peace. Shostakovich's Lady Macbeth is a favorite. And then the all but unknown works of Glinka, Dargomyzhsky, Serov, Rubinstein and others.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> There's a bit of a spectrum out there. Some people only listen to the "top 40" of Russian classical, and some (like me) have it be the majority of their private research and listening, delving into the deepcut stuff. Where do you fit in? I mostly lurk here these days so I wanted to do an update thread on this topic.
> 
> I notice that Russian classical music doesn't seem to be a big part of discussion on this server, but I know there are fans out there, major and minor. I've been a member on this server nearly 10 years, and it's always stayed a small, insignificant part of the discourse, hence my eventual decline of participation here.
> 
> For those who would like to explore Russian music more, my services are at your disposal! I have plenty of resources to share and give recommendations.


We need you to vote for your favorite works on the classical music project!

Currently, you could vote for works by Scriabin here, Stravinsky here, Mosolov and Schnittke and Ustvolskaya (and probably others) here, Gubaidulina and Rachmaninoff here, Arensky and Glazunov and Tchaikovsky here....


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

janxharris said:


> Is there such a thing as a Russian Classical music style or essence that you are drawn to? With works as distinct as _The Rite Of Spring_ and Tchaikovsky's _Pathetique Symphony_ I am struggling to see it.


The influence of folk and Orthodox liturgical music is pervasive in Russian classical music. It's especially strong in the 19th century when composers in the more culturally "outlying" parts of Europe were consciously trying to establish national traditions. Naturally there's a wide range of styles, but that's true even in the works of a single composer. Like any traditional musical style, Russian traditional music has some distinctive melodic, harmonic and rhythmic traits and certain typical moods. There are also regional differences in styles we identify roughly as "Russian"; the Slavic influence we hear in, say, Tchaikovsky's symphonies is different from the "orientalism" cultivated by Rimsky-Korsakov in his operas and tone poems.

The _Rite of Spring_ is the third in the trio of early Stravinsky ballets, of which the first two, the _Firebird_ and _Petrouchka,_ contain melodies showing strong folk music roots. The _Rite_ does too, most obviously in its quieter parts. Tchaikovsky's music is pervaded by Russian melodic and harmonic traits; the "Pathetique" sounds very Russian to me.

I find Russian classical music in general to be very directly expressive and melodic in its style, fanciful and volatile in its moods, relegating the "academic" formal concerns of German music to a subordinate position at best, with colorful orchestration, piquant harmonies fluctuating between major and relative minor (based on Russian folk modes or "oriental" scales), and invigorating, dance-derived or driving rhythms.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I like Russian composers more than from any other nationality. Stravinsky, Tchaikovsky, Prokofiev, Shostakovich. I was into Romantic Russian composers, so I found some nice stuff by Gliere, and Arensky. Always like their melodies with big beefy strings and hefty brass.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Used to listen to more. The only consistent ones these days are Stravinsky and a few things by Tchaikovsky (concertos, symphonies). I've been meaning to jump into more Russian opera, which is a segment of the genre I've barely tapped.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2019)

My favourite composers are 4 French, 3 Russian, 1 German, 1 Austrian and 1 Finn. At least, those are the rough 'national' proportions of the music I listen to most often. It's the German and the Finn that are the top of the list, with the rest about equal.

When I get around to exploring the lesser known composers, I'm just as likely to try a Russian as any other nationality.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> The influence of folk and Orthodox liturgical music is pervasive in Russian classical music. It's especially strong in the 19th century when composers in the more culturally "outlying" parts of Europe were consciously trying to establish national traditions. Naturally there's a wide range of styles, but that's true even in the works of a single composer. Like any traditional musical style, Russian traditional music has some distinctive melodic, harmonic and rhythmic traits and certain typical moods. There are also regional differences in styles we identify roughly as "Russian"; the Slavic influence we hear in, say, Tchaikovsky's symphonies is different from the "orientalism" cultivated by Rimsky-Korsakov in his operas and tone poems.
> 
> The _Rite of Spring_ is the third in the trio of early Stravinsky ballets, of which the first two, the _Firebird_ and _Petrouchka,_ contain melodies showing strong folk music roots. The _Rite_ does too, most obviously in its quieter parts. Tchaikovsky's music is pervaded by Russian melodic and harmonic traits; the "Pathetique" sounds very Russian to me.
> 
> I find Russian classical music in general to be very directly expressive and melodic in its style, fanciful and volatile in its moods, relegating the "academic" formal concerns of German music to a subordinate position at best, with colorful orchestration, piquant harmonies fluctuating between major and relative minor (based on Russian folk modes or "oriental" scales), and invigorating, dance-derived or driving rhythms.


Nice post Woodduck.

It does seem that Russian folk music was a central focus for the Mighty Five and I am certainly aware of the influence in Stravinsky's _Rite Of Spring_. I'm not sure of the particulars of the Slavic influence on Tchaikovsky (other than _Marche Slave_ using Serbian folk tunes).

Perhaps it's worth mentioning (in the context of the OP) Paris's fascination with all things Russian at the beginning of the 20th century (Diaghilev's Ballets Russes most notably).


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I feel to manage to mention, there was a Hungarian gent named Franz who composed for piano and significantly changed the course of music for Russians. His works are layered with new textures and harmonic languages of Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff, Mussorgsky, though he arrived on the scene 30 years before them.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

It would be below the median and probably close to the bottom for me. I listen to Shostakovich occasionally, Tchaikovsky intermittently, and almost no other Russian music. I have heard and owned a lot in the past, some I once liked but no longer, but it didn't register with me over time.

As is I listen to more German/Austrian, Czech/Slovak, Hungarian, English and American music than Russian on any given day. If you consider Stravinsky Russian it would grade higher but I have never considered he or the other "French" Russian, Prokofiev, particularly Russian in their sensibilities.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I listen to Russian composers quite frequently. I usually listen to music as a set of five or ten CDs at a time of the same nationality. And last June I had a binge of Russian music, an entire month of Russian music. I usually divide the Russian composers into pre and post Revolution. Tchaikovsky, Mussorgsky, Rimsky Korsakov, Tanayev before and Shostakovich, Stravinsky and Prokofiev after etc. I usually don’t mix Tchaikovsky with Shostakovich. 

I really enjoy these composers I’ve mentioned. I probably have more CDs of Shostakovich than any composer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2019)

I love and listen to a lot of Russian music: Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff, Prokofiev, Scriabin, Shchedrin , Myaskovsky, Tischenko, Taneyev, Sabaneyev, and probably dozens that escape my memory at the moment! I play some of their piano works, too.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Russian music (meaning: music from Russian-speaking areas) is at the absolute centre of everything I do: composers like Stravinsky, Prokofiev, Rachmaninov, Shostakovich, Scriabin and Gubaidulina are important figures in my life. There are of course countless others; recently I've been falling in love with Medtner's music.

Russian classical music is the reason I started to study Russian as a part of my degree at the university, and I've loved delving into the language immensely.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't listen to the music of Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninov like I once did in my younger days, when classical music was new to me. It doesn't hold my interest like it used to; although I acknowledge that both composers wrote musical masterpieces. Among their works that I'll still listen to--very occasionally--are Tchaikovsky's Piano Trio (most of all), Symphonies 1-6, The Sleeping Beauty, Swan Lake, Francesca da Rimini, Serenade for Strings, & the 1812 Overture, and Rachmaninov's The Isle of the Dead, Symphonic Dances, Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, Preludes for piano, and Vespers. Yet, I'm a big fan of Russian music and musicians (& literature), otherwise.

Here's a list of the Russian music that I listen to:

Serge Prokofiev: Prokofiev is my favorite Russian composer:

--Solo Piano Music: His Piano Sonatas 1-9, Visions Fugitives, etc., are favorite works of mine. Prokofiev's solo piano music tends to get underrated I think. There was a time when it was shamefully under recorded, but fortunately that has changed in recent decades:
--Piano Sonatas nos. 1-9, played by Matti Raekallio: 



--The "war' sonatas nos. 6, 7, 8, played by Ivo Janssen: 



--no. 8, played by Emil Gilels: 



--no. 9, played by Sviatoslav Richter, who Prokofiev dedicated the sonata to: 



--Visions Fugitives, Op. 22, played by Boris Berman: 



--Piano Concertos 1-5
--Violin Concertos 1 & 2--In my estimation, Prokofiev was one of the great composers for the violin in music history. I'd place his two Violin Concertos & Violin Sonatas high on my list of favorite works for violin, especially his wonderfully imaginative Violin Concerto no. 1, here played by David Oistrakh & the LSO, conducted by Lovro von Matacic: 



--Violin Sonatas 1 & 2: I especially like Prokofiev's Violin Sonata no. 2 in D Major, Op. 94a, which is based on the composer's Flute Sonata, Op. 94, which Prokofiev turned into a violin sonata at the request of his friend, the violinist David Oistrakh. I don't listen to the sonata often because when I do, it stays in my mind for days, even weeks afterwards. Here are the sonatas played by Shlomo Mintz and Yefim Bronfman (a recording that I've liked the most among those I've heard in the digital era): 



--Flute Sonata in D, Op. 94--I like the original version for flute just as much as the violin sonata: 




https://www.amazon.com/Masterworks-...ST1JNCXCSWS&psc=1&refRID=4Q334EEP0ST1JNCXCSWS
--String Quartets 1 & 2--This is likewise under rated music, IMO: 



--Romeo & Juliet, ballet: 



--Cinderella, ballet: 








--Symphonies 1-7: 




Dmitri Shostakovich:

--Solo Piano Music: his 24 Preludes, Op. 34, and 24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87, etc.. I've most liked the recordings by pianist Tatiana Nikolayeva, especially her early ones (pre-Hyperion): 



--Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, opera.
--Song of the Forests, Op. 81, oratorio.
--Seven Romances on Poems by Alexander Blok for soprano, violin, cello and piano op. 127: 



--Symphonies 1-15: 
No. 5: 



--String Quartets 1-15--In my opinion, this is the finest string quartet cycle of the 20th century: 



--Piano Concertos 1 & 2
--Violin Concertos 1 & 2--I consider these underrated works:












--Cello Concertos 1 & 2
--Piano Trios 1 & 2--and particularly his Piano Trio no. 2, Op. 67, which is a chamber masterpiece, especially when played by the Borodin Piano Trio: 



--Piano Quintet, Op. 57: another chamber masterpiece: 



--Cello Sonata, Op. 40
--Violin Sonata, Op. 134
--Viola Sonata, Op. 147

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov:

--Scheherazade, ballet--this is one of my favorite works by a Russian composer: 








--Symphonies 1-3, especially "Antar", his 2nd Symphony: 



--Capriccio Espagnol
--Sadko
--Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh, opera--an under rated opera, in my view: 



--The Snow Maiden, opera
--The Golden Cockerel, opera
--Piano Trio--I've been meaning to explore Rimsky-Korsakov's chamber music in more depth, but haven't gotten around to it: 



. I suspect it's under recorded music. Any suggestions?

Alexander Scriabin: I most regularly listen to Scriabin's solo piano music:

--Piano Sonatas 1-10: 
Nos. 1-10 (Alexeev): 



No. 4 (Pogorelich, live): 



No. 5 (Richter, DG): 



No. 5 (Ugorski, DG): 



No. 7 "White Mass": (Ashkenazy, Decca): 



No. 9 "Black Mass" (Richter, live): 



--Preludes, played by Alexander Goldenweiser: 



, and 



, & Igor Zhukov: 



--Poémes: 



--Etudes--I especially like Scriabin's Etude no. 12, Op. 8, as played by Vladimir Horowitz (on DG: https://www.amazon.com/Vladimir-Hor... in+dog&qid=1577046816&s=music&sr=1-1-fkmr2): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqNqO5aWgik; as well as Richter's recordings of the Etudes: 



--Impromptus
--Mazurkas, played by Samuil Feinberg: 



--Fantasie, Op. 28, played Feinberg: 



--Morceaux
--Nocturnes: 




--Le divin poème (The Divine Poem)--Symphony no. 3: 



--Le Poème de l'extase (The Poem of Ecstasy): 



--Prométhée, Le Poème du feu (Prometheus, The Poem of Fire): 



--Piano Concerto

Reinhold Glière:

I admire Glière's well crafted orchestral music, but have yet to explore his other music, such as his concerti and chamber music, which appears to be neglected repertory. Any suggestions?

Here's what I've liked by Glière:

--Symphonies 1-3, including his 3rd Symphony, "Ilya Muromets", Op. 42: 



--Sirens, Op. 33: 



--The Red Poppy, ballet
--Concerto for Harp, Op. 74: 




Nikolai Roslavets:

Roslavets is one of those composers that I've heard a couple of excellent works by, but have yet to explore his music in any depth. His Piano Trio no. 3 is remarkable I think: 



, and if the rest of his chamber music is of the same high quality, it should be more widely performed & recorded. Any suggestions for recordings of music by this lesser known Russian composer?

Sergei Taneyev:

Again, I've only heard one or two chamber works by Taneyev and haven't explored his music in depth. I'd like to though--especially his 9 String Quartets and various quintets. He also wrote 4 symphonies. Any suggestions?

Anatoly Liadov:

In addition, I'll occasionally listen to Liadov's symphonic poem, "The Enchanted Lake", Op. 62: 



. I've been curious about his solo piano music, too...any suggestions?

Nikolai Medtner:

I've most enjoyed pianist Emil Gilels' recordings of Medtner's solo piano music, especially his Sonata-Reminiscenza, Op. 38, no. 1, from a live 1969 Carnegie Hall concert: 



. Other pianists that I've heard in this music pale in comparison.

However, the period of Russian music that I've been most keenly interested in is the music that Sergei Diaghilev commissioned (or contracted) for his Ballets Russes company in Paris at the beginning of the 20th century. This period fascinates me--especially how the music of the Russian composers, such as Stravinsky, (Nikolai) Tcherepnin, Rimsky-Korsakov, Borodin, Glazunov, etc., influenced the French composers at the time--Debussy, Ravel, Pierne, Satie, Schmitt, Milhaud, etc., and vice versa. For me, it's one of the most interesting periods in the history of music, and in Russian music, too, though it took place in Paris. I'm also an admirer of the exotic set and costume designs that Léon Bakst created for the Ballets Russes.

Of course, the three great ballets that Diaghilev commissioned from Russian composer Igor Stravinsky are of great interest to me--L'Oiseau de feu (or The Firebird), Petrushka, and Le sacre du printemps (or The Rite of Spring), but also his lesser known ballets--Le rossignol, Le chant du rossignol, Pulcinella, Les noces, and Apollon musagète (or Apollo).

Another lesser known Russian ballet that was commissioned by Diaghilev, which I like, is Nikolai Tcherepnin's Narcisse et Echo, Op. 40. It was completely neglected until recent times, when Russian conductor Gennady Rozhdestvensky gave the ballet its world premiere recording on the Chandos label. What fascinates me about Tcherepnin's 1910 work is how strikingly similar it is to Maurice Ravel's 1911 ballet Daphnis et Chloe, yet it precedes Ravel's masterpiece by a year or a single Ballets Russes season. So who influenced who? or are the similarities merely a coincidence, considering that Ravel began composing Daphnis in 1909? Or, most likely, were both composers under the spell of Claude Debussy's 'other worldly' "Sirènes" movement--for a female chorus & orchestra, from his Trois Nocturnes (composed between 1892-1899)?

Naricisse et Echo:






Debussy, Trois Nocturnes, 3rd movement, Sirènes: 




Ravel, Daphnis et Chloe (excerpts):










Lately, I've also been getting to know the music of Nikolai's son, Alexander Tcherepnin. The great French pianist, Monique Haas, recorded a superb album of Tcherepnin's solo piano music, which I'd recommend listening to, if you don't know it; granted, the music may sound more Ravel influenced than Russian, but I hear the influence of Scriabin, too:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Stravinsky
Shostakovich
Scriabin
Schnittke
Borodin
Mussorgsky
Rimsky
Tchaikovsky

I'm a big fan of the first four. The last four are early staples.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Russian composers are the core of my musical listening, with French chamber and piano 1870-1930 close behind, jostling a bit with late Beethoven. 
That neglects Sibelius, who defies categorization but seems to me to grow more out of Russian influences than Austria-German.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Russian composers are the core of my musical listening, with French chamber and piano 1870-1930 close behind, jostling a bit with late Beethoven.
> That neglects Sibelius, who defies categorization but seems to me to grow more out of Russian influences than Austria-German.


I am curious what kinds of music Sibelius was exposed to during his upbringing, because of just how much his own music defies categorization. He is a totally unique composer of his time. I can hear the influence of Wagner and Tchaikovsky, especially in his early symphonies and tone poems, but that's about it.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

starthrower said:


> Stravinsky
> Shostakovich
> Scriabin
> Schnittke
> ...


I can get behind this too, tho I have never gotten into Borodin (what's a good place to start?) or Rimsky-Korsakov - and I also must include Rachmaninoff, whose music I have been really loving recently.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Rimsky wrote a bunch of operas but I suspect most listeners starting out listen to the Capriccio Espanol, and Russian Easter Overture. And maybe symphony no.2 "Antar" for Borodin it would be In The Stepped Of Central Asia, and Polovstian Dances from The Prince Igor opera.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

flamencosketches writes, "I am curious what kinds of music Sibelius was exposed to during his upbringing, because of just how much his own music defies categorization."

I think that the music of Edvard Grieg was another important influence on Sibelius; however, I hear it more in Sibelius' lesser works--such as his piano music, violin sonatas, and songs. Bruckner was also an influence (along with Wagner & Tchaikovsky, who you've already mentioned, & perhaps Busoni?).

Yet, the main influence on Sibelius was his direct experience with nature itself, and particularly his own immediate surroundings--i.e., the Finnish landscape and terrain around his house, "Ainola"; along with the text of the Kalevala, which inspired a number of important works by him. But I agree with you, a work like Tapiola is unique--the closest music that I come up with is probably Claude Debussy's La Mer. So too are his Symphonies 4-7.

I've also long suspected that Sibelius had a special fascination with Baroque music, since the sheer complexity of his symphonic scores is baroque-like (rather than late romantic), but I'm unable prove it.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Josquin13 said:


> I've also long suspected that Sibelius had a special fascination with Baroque music, since the sheer complexity of his symphonic scores is baroque-like (rather than wholly romantic), but I'm unable prove it.


This facet of Sibelius' music suggests to me that he may have been interested in the music of Brahms, but again I can't prove it. Bruckner, I can definitely hear that too. I think Bruckner and Sibelius are spiritual soul mates in music. However I thought it was coincidence; I didn't think Sibelius had been exposed to Bruckner's music (had he been?). You mention Debussy too. Was Sibelius familiar with the music of his slightly older French contemporary? I think he might have been impressed with some of it.

Back on the subject of Russian music, I just ordered a CD:










Ernest Ansermet conducts Glinka, Borodin, Mussorgsky and Prokofiev. Very excited to hear it, it sounds great. Unfortunately it took me until after I already clicked "buy" to do a bit of research into the conductor, and it turns out he was a terrible antisemite, having left behind some idiotic and bigoted writings. Shame. I likely won't be exploring his music any further now.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

starthrower said:


> Stravinsky
> Shostakovich
> Scriabin
> Schnittke
> ...


What is one piece of Schnitte with recording recommendation that anyone thinks is a good place to start.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bigbang said:


> What is one piece of Schnitte with recording recommendation that anyone thinks is a good place to start.


I'd start with the easily accessible Viola Concerto performed by Yuri Bashmet on a Musical Concepts/Alto disc paired with Schnittke's Cello Concerto no. 1 by Natalia Gutman (Schnittke wrote it for her).


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

Found it and started streaming it. Thanks.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

flamencosketches said:


> This facet of Sibelius' music suggests to me that he may have been interested in the music of Brahms, but again I can't prove it. Bruckner, I can definitely hear that too. I think Bruckner and Sibelius are spiritual soul mates in music. However I thought it was coincidence; I didn't think Sibelius had been exposed to Bruckner's music (had he been?). You mention Debussy too. Was Sibelius familiar with the music of his slightly older French contemporary? I think he might have been impressed with some of it.
> 
> Back on the subject of Russian music, I just ordered a CD:
> 
> ...


Sibelius was aware of the music of Bruckner, Strauss, Bax, Vaughan Williams and Debussy (_Nocturnes_ at least) amongst others. Vaughan William dedicated his 5th symphony to Sibelius (and Sibelius wrote and thanked him and said how much pleasure that work had given him).


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

janxharris said:


> Sibelius was aware of the music of Bruckner, Strauss, Bax, Vaughan Williams and Debussy (_Nocturnes_ at least) amongst others. Vaughan William dedicated his 5th symphony to Sibelius (and Sibelius wrote and thanked him and said how much pleasure that work had given him).


I'm glad that he was aware of Bax and RVW. Those are two composers that I think owe their entire careers to Sibelius. Sibelius was the godfather of all English symphonic music of the 20th century I think.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

jim prideaux said:


> While I am unable to quantify my listening habits I must admit that over the years I have perhaps derived more than a significant amount of enjoyment from discovering Russian music that perhaps remains relatively under appreciated. Myaskovsky and Kalinnikov's symphonies being clear examples of works that I believe are worthy of far greater recognition. I have frequently remarked on various posts here that the rather dismissive attitude towards Glazunov remains a mystery to me personally!
> Oddly enough two composers who I have on occasions felt the need to persist with-Rachmaninov and Tchaikovsky are two composers whose music I just do not like!
> Myaskovsky's 27th Symphony on the other hand remains one of my favourite works by any composer irrespective of nationality.
> Prokofiev is another composer who were I to attempt to quantify my listening would I suspect be a relatively dominant feature.


I too find myself defending Glazunov at various points in this forum. I feel that his music ranks up there with Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff, Scriabin, Rimsky-Korsakov, Borodin in its melodic invention, profundity, fecundity of ideas, although higher in development, structuralism, and scoring. The quality is there. But it seems to me that many listeners do not want to know, let alone acknowledge, just how good his music is and how important his music was in the development of Russian music. And Glazunov had his champions: Richter, Wood, Godfrey, Mengelberg, Koussevitzky, Anton Seidl, Coates, you name it. But the tides are turning in its favor. And that's a darn good thing.

Myaskovsky is another one whose music deserves to be much better known. Like Jim, his Twenty-Seventh Symphony is also one of my favorite works (and I'm pleased to announce that Alto just released the symphony set just recently).

Since day one, Russian music has occupied the majority of my collection. Like Woodduck, I too find it be very directly expressive and melodic in its style, fanciful and volatile in its moods, with colorful, even exotic orchestration, piquant harmonies, rhythmic bite, etc. I also find it to be highly reflective and representative of self, and of society at large, the latter serving as social commentaries to the composers' surroundings (the works of Dargomyzhsky, Mussorgsky, Tchaikovsky for instances).


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

flamencosketches said:


> ...and it turns out he [Ansermet] was a terrible antisemite, having left behind some idiotic and bigoted writings. Shame. I likely won't be exploring his music any further now.


If we categorically remove from our listening any performer, composer, conductor who was anti-something, we would have very little left. Read some biographies of the great conductors - they're danged lucky not to be alive in the MeToo era. Anti-Semitism was very common for a long, long time and Ansermet wasn't the only one. He left us many treasures that classical fans should at least hear once - the Stravinsky recordings at the top of the heap.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I am certainly a big fan of Russian music and have been since childhood. The late 1940s and early 1950s still retained an afterglow of appreciation of Russian artistry left over from the WWII alliance. This, combined with having two of the greats living in the USA (Rachmaninoff until 1943; Stravinsky) plus the continuing output--and political struggles--of Prokofiev and Shostakovich, and the dominance of Russian ballet, made Russian music the default classical music in my household as a child. So I heard a lot of it, and it was so appealing on its own merits that I was captured at an early age, long before I became familiar with the German/Austrian tradition. Russian music also was the gateway drug to the other "nationalist" composers.


----------



## robin4 (Jun 9, 2019)

"Where does Russian classical music fit into your listening habits?"

In the morning, and in the evening. Every day.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

robin4 said:


> "Where does Russian classical music fit into your listening habits?"
> 
> In the morning, and in the evening. Every day.


Yes. Nicely put.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

flamencosketches said:


> I'm glad that he was aware of Bax and RVW. Those are two composers that I think owe their entire careers to Sibelius. Sibelius was the godfather of all English symphonic music of the 20th century I think.


Peter Maxwell Davies, George Benjamin and Thomas Adès might be mentioned too.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Oops! Forgot to check on this thread until 8 days later.

I just wanted to let you guys know about some excellent classical music youtube channels that have excellent Russian recordings. Many of them are highly organized into playlists per composers of subgenre.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIARWGtuaxM0qT8DoS1Ic6g

https://www.youtube.com/user/DubovMikhail

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9g5M2trqPDiGn5fC_dl63g/playlists

One of my favorite things to do is to listen to music _with _people, so if you're interested in doing some real-time listening of stuff, PM me! I got some other resources to do that.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oops! Forgot to check on this thread until 8 days later.
> 
> I just wanted to let you guys know about some excellent classical music youtube channels that have excellent Russian recordings. Many of them are highly organized into playlists per composers of subgenre.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much. The Poulenc playlist is very good. I'm listening to one of his greatest works (imo), Les biches, in an outstanding performance lead by Georges Pretre. It's nice to be reminded what a great conductor he was. I'll have to check out the Concerto for two pianos, another favorite of mine.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Generally a big fan of Russian composers and I feel I've only scratched the surface. 

It seems that for every Russian composer who is relatively well-known, there is at least a handful of obscure composers, often with impossible names, who at the very least wrote interesting music as well.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Hmm. I see this is a thread about Russian composers, I don't know how the Poulenc playlist got in there. But there is a playlist for another composer I like, Nikolai Kapustin, and he is Russian. This list is all piano music, but I once played a chamber music piece of his for four instruments and enjoyed it greatly. Listening now to the piano sonata no. 2. Kapustin's music is often called "jazzy" but this sounds more like late 19th-century dance hall style, with dense chords that give it a Charles Ives flavor.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Although I suppose this should belong on the current listening thread I would like to announce that I am listening to Evgeny Svetlanov conducting Myaskovsky's 25th and 27th Symphonies!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

jim prideaux said:


> Although I suppose this should belong on the current listening thread I would like to announce that I am listening to Evgeny Svetlanov conducting Myaskovsky's 25th and 27th Symphonies!


I'm guessing you have that complete set of the Myaskovsky symphonies and miscellaneous orchestral works. A lot of music very much worth discovering.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I like that most Russian operas (that I know of) have one or more ballet sections.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I'm guessing you have that complete set of the Myaskovsky symphonies and miscellaneous orchestral works. A lot of music very much worth discovering.


I do not actually have the boxed set but I am fortunate to have managed to get hold of a lot of individual CD's...…..this particular CD came from the 'Selected Symphonies', a 3 CD Melodiya release...…

Coincidentally my enjoyment of Russian music was again confirmed today with a listen to the Naxos Kuchar recording of the two Kalinnikov symphonies...…..so melodic and inspiring and yet largely ignored!


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

jim prideaux said:


> I do not actually have the boxed set but I am fortunate to have managed to get hold of a lot of individual CD's...…..this particular CD came from the 'Selected Symphonies', a 3 CD Melodiya release...…
> 
> Coincidentally my enjoyment of Russian music was again confirmed today with a listen to the Naxos Kuchar recording of the two Kalinnikov symphonies...…..so melodic and inspiring and yet largely ignored!


Jim, please consider acquiring this set (for about $40.00). 
It's quite a steal.


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

jim prideaux said:


> I do not actually have the boxed set but I am fortunate to have managed to get hold of a lot of individual CD's...…..this particular CD came from the 'Selected Symphonies', a 3 CD Melodiya release...…
> 
> Coincidentally my enjoyment of Russian music was again confirmed today with a listen to the Naxos Kuchar recording of the two Kalinnikov symphonies...…..so melodic and inspiring and yet largely ignored!


I believe the 27th symphony in the original olympia/alto release and melodiya set is from the same recording, but mastered differently. It's a pity that in the olympia version there's a high frequency buzz through out the tracks. It is unbearable to listen to. Melodiya version is fine.

I have Järvi's and Svetlanov's versions of the Kalinnikov symphonies. Those beautiful melodies just stuck in my head for days!


Orfeo said:


> Jim, please consider acquiring this set (for about $40.00).
> It's quite a steal.


Yes this is a must have. 
Do you happen to know if alto has done any kind of remastering over the original olympia release?


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

rice said:


> I believe the 27th symphony in the original olympia/alto release and melodiya set is from the same recording, but mastered differently. It's a pity that in the olympia version there's a high frequency buzz through out the tracks. It is unbearable to listen to. Melodiya version is fine.
> 
> I have Järvi's and Svetlanov's versions of the Kalinnikov symphonies. Those beautiful melodies just stuck in my head for days!
> 
> ...


For the most part, Alto remastered the original Russian Disc recordings (except for Symphonies III, XIX, XXII, XXIV, XXV, and XXVII, which were recorded originally by Melodiya). You're right about the last Symphony.


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

Orfeo said:


> For the most part, Alto remastered the original Russian Disc recordings (except for Symphonies III, XIX, XXII, XXIV, XXV, and XXVII, which were recorded originally by Melodiya). You're right about the last Symphony.


I was hoping remastering was done in the complete set to fix the 27th symphony. Well, they're just reprints of the individual discs, I've got them all already


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Orfeo said:


> Jim, please consider acquiring this set (for about $40.00).
> It's quite a steal.
> 
> Thanks Orfeo....
> ...


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

jim prideaux said:


> Will take note of your advice although I have managed to get hold of a significant number of the single discs ( as well as the Chandos 27th/Cello Concerto)
> 
> …..and I have just listened again to the two Kalinnikov symphonies.....alongside the 4th-7th symphonies by Glazunov they never fail to enthral and again I am left wondering why music of this quality remains largely forgotten.


Many of the individual discs are still available on sites like amazon brand new, although mostly with jacked up price. There's still a chance to complete the set if you don't mind paying premium or used copies.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Tchaikovsky and Shostakovich both had a great influence on my musical tastes. Tchaikovsky when I was a child, and Shostakovich when I was in high school. They remain my favourite classical composers, even if I do not visit them much due to the constant onslaught of new music I listen to.

love: Tchaikovsky, Shostakovich, Knipper
admire: Glazunov, Rachmaninoff, Scriabin
like: Rimsky, Myaskovsky, Bortkiewicz, Khachaturian, Stravinsky
don't care: Mussorgsky, Gliere, Glinka, Balakiriev, Borodin, Prokofiev (other than the Dance of the Knights)


Right now I'm trying to locate more works by Knipper. I've heard his violin concerto No. 1, bassoon concerto, sinfonietta, symphonies 4 and 8, variations on Albanian songs, and a piece called Radif. So far great! Any recommendations?


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Fabulin said:


> Tchaikovsky and Shostakovich both had a great influence on my musical tastes. Tchaikovsky when I was a child, and Shostakovich when I was in high school. They remain my favourite classical composers, even if I do not visit them much due to the constant onslaught of new music I listen to.
> 
> love: Tchaikovsky, Shostakovich, Knipper
> admire: Glazunov, Rachmaninoff, Scriabin
> ...


Ouch, I don't like seeing Prokofiev so low in the ranks, even if I myself newly appreciate him and used to not care, either! Is there something particularly offputting about his music for you?

Other than that, I love, admire, or like all of those others you mention, too, with one exception: Knipper? Never heard that name before in my life. Care to share an example of some music of his that you love?

edit: I see now that you have indeed included Knipper works in your post. Swift edit, or did I completely overlook that? 

Anyway, here is a phenomenal, beautiful piano work of Myaskovsky for everyone to listen to and appreciate:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

flamencosketches said:


> Ouch, I don't like seeing Prokofiev so low in the ranks, even if I myself newly appreciate him and used to not care, either! Is there something particularly offputting about his music for you?
> 
> Anyway, here is a phenomenal, beautiful piano work of Myaskovsky for everyone to listen to and appreciate:


A very lovely work! It is fascinating that Prokofiev and Myaskovsky remained lifelong friends, M being perhaps P's most esteemed friend, given Prokofiev's well-established brusqueness and sarcasm. It may be that Myaskovsky's influence kept Prokofiev's music a bit more grounded in the conservative Russian idiom than otherwise would have been the case.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Fabulin said:


> Tchaikovsky and Shostakovich both had a great influence on my musical tastes. Tchaikovsky when I was a child, and Shostakovich when I was in high school. They remain my favourite classical composers, even if I do not visit them much due to the constant onslaught of new music I listen to.
> 
> love: Tchaikovsky, Shostakovich, Knipper
> admire: Glazunov, Rachmaninoff, Scriabin
> ...


The Knipper mentioning is interesting. He in particular was at the forefront of the Russian Avant-garde movement of the 1920s before being forced into Socialist Realist conformism of the 1930s (illustrated by that Fourth Symphony), and before going back to that spirit of experimentation during the 1960s (by then, he was mostly forgotten and died in relative obscurity). Are you into the other Russian Avant-garde (futurists) composers (say, Mosolov, Roslavets, Alexandrov, Protopopov, Lourie, Sabaneyev, even Kabalevsky, Obukhov, and Gavriil Popov.)?


----------

